# 'Amphibian Ark' planned to save frogs - Yahoo! News



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070215/ap_ ... ving_frogs


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a huge project, which likely won't see half the funding it needs. It's good to know that there is something happening--an attempt.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I agree I hope this can get the proper funding...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Thats so sad. The situation is pretty desparate huh?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is the project that Ron Gagliardo has been closely involved with.

It's actually already in action I believe.

s


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

It sounds a lot like Project Panama, which yes Ron Gagliardo and the Atlanta Botanical gardens are working on. They use computer models to estimate the spread of Chytrid into mapped areas where it is not a problem yet. Teams go in ahead of the fungal spreads and collect frog species. They inspect and treat these frogs in the field then ship them to participating zoos and musuems with the permission of the Panamanian government. Its a huge operation and I know a lot of zoos are involved including the Houston Zoo.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

The Amphibian Ark has been going for a couple of years now. It is more of an umbrella consortium of all these other amphibian projects that coordinates activities to more effectively pool resources and work toward common goals and objectives. TWI has been in contact with AArk for the past year to ensure that the final Amphibian Steward Network meets the criteria needed to help support AArk efforts. They have been very supportive of our work and I hope we can reciprocate soon.

There isn't much to see here but here is their web site:
http://www.amphibianark.org/


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

I hope this works. What I wonder is it possible for the serious hobbyist to help? I am sure that some of us would gladly provide homes with all of the fixings. Probably a quack idea but we do raise several varieties already.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

aquariumart said:


> I hope this works. What I wonder is it possible for the serious hobbyist to help? I am sure that some of us would gladly provide homes with all of the fixings. Probably a quack idea but we do raise several varieties already.


Check out Tree Walkers International at: http://www.treewalkers.org (and check the sticky thread on this forum). One of the main TWI projects is the Amphibian Steward Network which is designed to plug the private sector into these captive breeding efforts.

BTW, the last section of the ASN handbook is now being written and should be sent out for review very soon. This will be a big milestone in getting the project rolling.


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the link bbrock. I am a member of tree walkers but just don't spend enough time at their website, to busy watching frogs  . I will do better. Again THANKS


----------

